# North East Storms



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

it is getting crazy trying to figure it out where and when are the storms going to hit us. I was thinking starting a new thread so we can post anything we hear and where is a storm is developing that way we don't have to find sources on our own.
Have a great winter and lets make some money.


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

I knew it. :realmad:


----------



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

What a tease

C-


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Im in northern Jersey and they are still calling for some snow. Less than one inch but still something to play with probably just a salt run. Hope you guys get a little something to salt.


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Calling for a coating to an inch here trucks and sanders loaded and ready but i doubt they will need to go out


----------



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

1-3 here in upstate NY, hopefully closer to three! payup


----------



## Jto89 (Apr 7, 2005)

I saw last night that they are still calling for 1-2 in my area i don't know if thats changed this morning or not but my truck will be ready being Sunday the churches will have to be done.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Jto89;664048 said:


> I saw last night that they are still calling for 1-2 in my area i don't know if thats changed this morning or not but my truck will be ready being Sunday the churches will have to be done.


Hope we get some here in easton as well. payup


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Leaving for Florida first thing early Sunday morning, to visit my parents... Leavng the wife home with the plow I PRAY she does not have to use it for the few days I'm gone...!


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

F250 Boss v;664214 said:


> Leaving for Florida first thing early Sunday morning, to visit my parents... Leavng the wife home with the plow I PRAY she does not have to use it for the few days I'm gone...!


Im hoping you mean your own driveway? My girlfriend is fully trained to plow lol, still I would not let her all by her self


----------



## EFR Landscaping (Oct 7, 2007)

I just wish that all the weathermen would join together and stick with the same story! They all hype it up all week long then when it comes its nothing. They all say something else. Its obvious they dont even know.. I heard nothing for me in New Haven all the way up to 2 inches so I quess we will have to wait and see. But I am loaded and ready!


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

EFR Landscaping;664304 said:


> I just wish that all the weathermen would join together and stick with the same story! They all hype it up all week long then when it comes its nothing. They all say something else. Its obvious they dont even know.. I heard nothing for me in New Haven all the way up to 2 inches so I quess we will have to wait and see. But I am loaded and ready!


Kind of the same thing with me. It is really hard for them to predict nor easters. Especially when it will just clip us.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

waiting here. Got the truck loaded up w/ salt, more than likely that's it. Maybe shovel a few walks. Probably won't even put the plow on, but I'll keep an eye on the radar throughout the afternoon and night to be sure.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Yes, my own driveway only. I don't plow anything else... But it is a very long, driveway, just under 3/4mi.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

F250 Boss v;664363 said:


> Yes, my own driveway only. I don't plow anything else... But it is a very long, driveway, just under 3/4mi.


O ok haha. Thats a long driveway


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

i'm kinda mad at what our weather has been, and what it looks like in the next 15 days maybe some slop strorms ugh. i remember hearing a few of accu-weather forcasters that said "a december to remember" i know the month has just started we'll see come the end of the month.


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

JeepPlow18;664303 said:


> : My girlfriend is fully trained to plow lol, still I would not let her all by her self


Because?

I can plow circles around some of the guys in my town, but
then again I "trained" myself back in the late 80's so been
at it quite a long time. :waving:


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Well it's 12:45AM Sunday morning, just plowed a good 4" from my property and it's still coming down pretty good, -if I can believe the weatherman (?), they say it will stop at daybreak, -sure hope so... -Got that plane to catch out of Syracuse to Florida early this morning!


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

just 1" on the ground on Newbury, it seems it is about to finish snowing


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Luppy;664993 said:


> Because?
> 
> I can plow circles around some of the guys in my town, but
> then again I "trained" myself back in the late 80's so been
> at it quite a long time. :waving:


I bet you could. Im just joking, cant you tell?


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

salted everything late last night. Went out at 5am to check up, and the lots were nice and dry. Ended up messing up my truck reallll nice late last night too.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

May we ask what you did to it??


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

ChevKid03;665559 said:


> May we ask what you did to it??


ooo ooo I like story time I hope its nothing bad.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

hahah, I got some pictures I'll post up later. Nothing serious, but still $$$.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

highlander316;665895 said:


> hahah, I got some pictures I'll post up later. Nothing serious, but still $$$.


At least it not serious, but I know what you mean.


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

well, according to channel 7, 3-5" expected for tomorrow wednesday


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

better than all this rain we've been having...ill take it


----------



## Allens LawnCare (Nov 4, 2006)

Didn't even know it was suppose to snow, got some sand while I was out....just in case


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

im getting ready now since i have to be somewhere in a while 
ill be all set to go if this happens
ITS ABOUT TIME!!!


----------



## 4Seasonsmgt (Dec 15, 2008)

Here in Northern Maine we are suppose to get 2 to 4 inches on wednesday.


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

according to channel 7 we should have around 3 inches by 7am and after 7 it will change to rain and refreezing at night. not good.


----------



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

Im likeing Fridays, and Sundays storms better.

C-


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

The internet forcasts are putting much of tomorrows storm way short of Channel 7- as usual. I'm only slated for a coating. FRiday is more useful- forcast for 3 inches, but sunday to mon may be a goodie...
Here, you can drool over these...


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

well either way if any of tose are right i get to go out and have a lil fun always nice to have inch triggers plus salt


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

well either way ill be going out if anyof them is right its always nice to have inch triggers and salt


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

Here we go again!


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

looking good this time around especially with no rain in it..


----------



## 4Seasonsmgt (Dec 15, 2008)

5" up here in northern maine for this storm


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowin here on LI!! Snowing for an hour so far, put an inch down already!! Time to go!!!!!!


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

7 news is saying 2-5" on wednesday and a possible bigger storm on saturday


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

sir spaniourd;693726 said:


> 7 news is saying 2-5" on wednesday and a possible bigger storm on saturday


I heard Dillon say that. I hope she is right.

Bruce


----------



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

mycirus;693739 said:


> I heard Dillon say that. I hope she is right.
> 
> Bruce


Your not the only one thats hoping !!!


----------



## wildbroncobilly (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah I'm getting phsyched for wednesday and this weekend


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

from accuweather:

CLIPPER MAY EXPLODE ALONG THE NEW ENGLAND COAST....

It occurred to me after talking to Elliot this morning that eastern New England including Boston and Providence could end up with 6-8 hours of blizzard conditions Wednesday late afternoon into the early night. The storm will hit the coast and explode while temps fall into the teens and winds pick up and gust over 35 mph. Snowfall in may still only be 5 to perhaps 10 inches in Boston and out on the Cape. Driving for New Year's Eve will be horrible to say the least...


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

At 7.15AM it is only a dusting on the ground on Newburyport, Salisbury & Ipswich. Weather forecast is calling for freezing rain at around noon time. This is going to be a tough one


----------



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)

This is my local forcast. :waving:


BIG SNOWS - "LOCALLY almost 2 FT" parts of the Green Mountains...lasting into Thursday morning...Snowfall rates may reach 1" to 2" in meso-scale banding heading north late this afternoon early evening at the storms height.


----------

